# W-2 lost Id number



## Confusedxeployee (Feb 24, 2022)

I no longer work at target and can’t find my old employee Id number. I signed up for paperless W-2 and need it to sign it. I’ve called hr and they said they don’t have it. I don’t know what else to do… help?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 24, 2022)

Confusedxeployee said:


> I no longer work at target and can’t find my old employee Id number. I signed up for paperless W-2 and need it to sign it. I’ve called hr and they said they don’t have it. I don’t know what else to do… help?


Login Page - PaperlessEmployee.com - https://www.paperlessemployee.com/Target/PE/Home
is the correct link to use.


----------

